# Coffee Leveller and Tamper



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I finally succumbed for my birthday. You can read my thoughts on it here.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/05/23/coffee-leveller-tamper/


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

So far i always did tamp after leveling, but i will definitely try now to unscrew it all the way down and not to tamp afterwards


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy birthday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 At my age, I only care if I get a present! ?



Inspector said:


> So far i always did tamp after leveling, but i will definitely try now to unscrew it all the way down and not to tamp afterwards


 I was also thinking I would need to tamp, but surprised myself by getting a better pour by adjusting the depth of the device and letting it do the work.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Well I finally succumbed for my birthday. You can read my thoughts on it here.
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/05/23/coffee-leveller-tamper/


 Enjoyed reading about your thoughts on the distribution tool / tamper.

Mrs M bought me a stock black Motta 58mm distribution tool as a birthday present earlier this year from BellaBarista. I confess to being a little sceptical about using it at first, but it has now become a part of our daily coffee making ritual and hopefully adds another layer of consistency to the process.

I still finish with a flat base tamper afterwards, but this has become more of a polish than with any real pressure being exerted - not entirely sure what this brings to the cup, I guess some old habits die hard.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is an interesting twist. After I posted on my review site, someone contacted me to say that I was turning it in the wrong direction. I was interested as I agree the coffee rakes look as if it should be turned anticlockwise, but that seems very unintuitive. Turning clockwise feels more natural and when I first used it I remember looking at the rakes and thinking about which way to turn it. I chose clockwise because I felt the gentle slopes would shift distribute and pack the coffee nicely leaving a nice polished and level coffee bed. It certainly worked well that way.

I just tried turning antclockwise and 2 things happened.

1. The coffee bed was left with 3 little mounds, so I had to polish by finishing anti-clockwise.

2. The rakes trapped a little bit of coffee in each edge of the leveller, which I didn't like

I also feel that racking across with a "hard" edge, rather than a soft slope, may not deliver the effect required. Yes it will physically rake a few mm of coffee around. Turning clockwise would seem to actually bear down on the coffee in a way that seems more likely to move the coffee under it in a more homogenous way but that's just my best guess.

I then went in search of Videos for how to use these things and to me they appear to be turning it the same way as me. Sure some have 4 rakes instead of 3, but the principle is the same?


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Didn't realise until seeing the videos that the numbers of rakes on the underside of the tools varied, I wonder if the vast majority for sale have 3 instead of 4 rakes. Being a very old sceptic maybe it has something to do with standing out in the marketplace. I don't know enough about the physics of the process to definitively comment.

Interesting to see in both videos the tamping procedure still follows on from using the distribution tool.

I tried rotating the tool in both directions when using it for the first time and there seemed a far better feel and look to the coffee bed with the rotation in the clockwise direction.

Incidentally, I seem to occasionally get some small quantities of ground coffee adhering to the polished surface of the tool, this phenomena seems to be inconsistent. I just look at the underside of the tool after use and give it a brush with my trusty pastry brush if and when required.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've found absolutely no need to tamp when it's set up correctly. I also agree it seems better when I rotate clockwise, which I did from the start.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I've found absolutely no need to tamp when it's set up correctly. I also agree it seems better when I rotate clockwise, which I did from the start.


I've been using one of those for a while, and I always tamped afterwards. I'll try to adjust it tomorrow so it goes deeper in the basket, and try to remember subsequently not to tamp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave...present to follow... now what to get a contented man with umpteen dual boilers...

Mr ***


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you been using any other form of distribution before using the level/tamp?

I've had one before and also would tamp when finished with the distributor. Never thought to use it as a tamper too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Have you been using any other form of distribution before using the level/tamp?
> 
> I've had one before and also would tamp when finished with the distributor. Never thought to use it as a tamper too
> 
> ...


 If you mean to I do anything before plonking it on the coffee and turning it...no....unless I fecked up getting the coffee into the portafilter with a large ski jump to one side or something, then I might tap the basket on the edge a bit with my hand. If you mean, have I ever used such a device before...no, people who know me know I am not big on fancy accessories and it takes a while (and often a drop in price) for me to want to try something.

I used to use an expensive stainless steel knock box draw until a mate bought me a cheap Grindenstien, I never looked back, cheap tamper until I got a Reg Barber as a prsent etc..

It's like this leveller/tamper thing...I didn't think it would work, but at the moment for this particular coffee....it seems to, even if I am turning it the wrong way, which I am not sure I am. The only nagging doubt in my mind is different coffees. I usually have 2 or 3 on the go and today will open another coffee I have. If they are different densities, then the height may have to be adjusted for each one....a ballache. Or alternatively, the dose adjusted for each one, less of a ballache...but begs some fundamental questions about dosing and baskets. In the old days I wouldn't bother weighing, coffee tasted good and I would dose by eye. This gave me a consistent puck and you can get big variations in puck depth if you grind the same weight for a coffee with lower/higher density. e.g. the Rawandan I roast will be significant;y less in the puck for the same weight of say a Peruvian.

Basket fill affects grind fineness required to maintain shot times/weight, adding more coffee to get the same puck height, might mean having to grind that coffee coarser, whereas strict grinding by the same weight each time means grinding that denser coffee perhaps finer, because of a thinner puck. It's something that has bothered me for a while (years), but no one seems to talk about it? I'm not really explaining my concerns very well, I suppose because I don't have a firm view on what the answer is.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I might pull my review for a while whilst I do more experimentation. Seems to be a lot of views out there and I want to test some stuff. Some think it should be set just to move the top of the coffee about, then tamp, others that you can tamp. I have a fair bit of old coffee I can grind just for experimentation.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Would be interested to see effects on extraction.

I'm a huge fan of wedge type leveller - maybe because the fit is much better than Motta 3-fun leveller which left messy basket walls. Grind into cup, WDT, level it, tamp. A bit more involved process, but great and consistent results when using an ek.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I bought a Motta tamper but was annoyed at the missed edges and retention, so bought a St. Anthony Industries BT wedge, much nicer to use, cleans the grinds from the edge of the basket and nothing sticks to it.

I've been tamping afterwards every time but only the last few mm, the wedge leaves me with a nice flat surface meaning my tamp seems to be level every time.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think tamping with it just lets it effect more of the puck. Without pressure you're flattening the top layer, with pressure you moving around the lower layers, logically. I think all makers of these distribution tools recommend setting it to 1-2mm above where your tamp would end up but I can't see why you couldn't just fully compress the bed with it as you'd be gradually compressing and moving the grinds to achieve a flat bed which should prevent an uneven density.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've done a lot more testing now and especially any claims made for these levellers as they might apply to the 3 scraper type variants with the same base as mine.

1. Supposedly these things redistribute the coffee and rotate it a bit around the portafilter to level it. This is when used as designed (a groomer and leveller), not used as a tamper Err..no, no they don't. The coffee pretty much stays in place and doesn't really move as people might think.The tests I did verified the coffee layer doesn't really move about.

2. Everyone uses them rotating clockwise. Yes they seem to and I did also try tests with it anticlockwise, it made no difference to distribution

3. They improve the shot and get rid of voids. It doesn't seem to make any difference and it just an extra step when used with a tamper

4. They level the coffee bed. They do, all ready for the user to unlevel it with the tamper if they can't tamp straight.

So why did it work for me when I tried it...well I used it as a tamper leveller. Screwed the base right down as low as it could go and then placed it on the coffee and twisted it with fingertips until it compacted itself down to the rim....a 400g tamp if you like. Even with it screwed right down was the coffee compressed evenly? Partly although a few sharp raps into the palm of the other hand showed the centre collapsing like an incipient sink hole.

So could I tamp it some more...yes, but then the stuff at the edges was less compressed so I don't know how evenly compressed the whole puck was. The pours wew OK because with well ground coffee you don't need a teriffic tamping force and it can be counter productive. This gave a level bed, of I suppose slightly varying density that compressed enough with the machines pressure ramp (Minima)to give a decent shot. Was it better than conventionally tamped...no.

Likes



It's an easy lazy way to get the coffee level to the rim of the basket


It's consistent in pressure if; basket fill weight is consistent, the same coffee is used and only the weight of the device pushes down on the coffee as you rotate it


It's a gadget to play with and fun when you think it might be making a difference


Dislikes



Doesn't really work when used as intended


adds an extra non value add step when used as intended


just another thing taking up counter space


If used as a tamper leveller...then either has to be adjusted up/down for different coffees and for hi density coffees (e.g. less fill for weight) it won't go down far enough, so basket fill has to be higher (e.g. more weight)


Conclusion

£13.85 wasted along with quite a few hours of my time testing. I would not actually recommend people get one. I think it's more workflow efficient to use a Tamper/learn to use a tamper properly..

P.S. The one thing it might be doing under its own weight is causing the lower layers to be "massaged" into place a little better than a tamper, due to the spinning and the nature of the 3 vanes/slopes. Unfortunately it doesn't go low enough to do the job well.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I have been using mine as a leveler/tamper since two days for about 10 shots of coffee. And i am amazed as pouring starting from middle and makes its way to sides, every time. No more slow dripping or any spritzes at all. I haven't brought mine all the way down as grounds were dense enough not to let me push down more. So i backed up a bit. Using 15gr on a vst15. I have only tested it with two different beans. Decaf and caf. Same level on the leveller worked well for both. Of course i will test more with different beans but i have a feeling i will ditch my tamper for good  Thanks for bringing this to attention.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I know at Atkinson's in Manchester they have their san remo opera set to 6 bar flat pressure and only use the leveller as a tamper, they didn't have it set too deep either as they said the gentle pressure meant the puck wasn't too disturbed so it allowed a more gentle extraction and led to less channelling. The shots I tried of their hambella washed and natural aswell as their prototype blend tasted sweet and delicious.

At home I use it to level the puck before tamping, I find the flat puck and makes it easier for me to tamp the puck as level as possible.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rakesh said:


> I know at Atkinson's in Manchester they have their Victoria arduino set to 6 bar flat pressure and only use the leveller as a tamper, they didn't have it set too deep either as they said the gentle pressure meant the puck wasn't too disturbed so it allowed a more gentle extraction and led to less channelling. The shots I tried of their hambella washed and natural aswell as their prototype blend tasted sweet and delicious.
> 
> At home I use it to level the puck before tamping, I find the flat puck and makes it easier for me to tamp the puck as level as possible.


 They got rid of the San Remo Opera then ?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> They got rid of the San Remo Opera then ?


Woops, your right it was an opera not an arduino, was quite a while back I was last there.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Well I finally succumbed for my birthday. You can read my thoughts on it here.
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/05/23/coffee-leveller-tamper/
> 
> View attachment 250


 I'm intetested in reading your review but the link won't work for me. Any idea why?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I pulled it because not totally happy with it, when I have a moment I will put an amended version with my further thoughts.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A few times I've thought about using and not the tamper. But mainly I give it a spin anti-clockwise, then clockwise. I know then that when I put my tamper in the basket it's level and I only use fingertip pressure on the base itself to push down.

I think I'll lower it a bit and try from there as the Speedster starts from zero pressure and gently ramps up to 3 bar for pre-infusion. I've still got it set at 6 bar pump pressure as well.

@EricC have you got one of these spinny things? If so, have a go without the tamper and see what you think?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, i have the OCD version one, i'll give it a go later.

I must admit that it has been sitting in the cupboard and has not been used for a few months.

I simply grind from my Versalab M3/4 into the portafilter, a couple of taps on a puck and tamp using my PUSH tamper.

Works perfectly. ?


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I pulled it because not totally happy with it, when I have a moment I will put an amended version with my further thoughts.


 Thanks Dave, I thought it was my technical skills, or lack of, at fault.

Interested in reading the amended version when you get time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have a Chinese Knock off Pullman chisel on the way. Why? I think it will be better at getting the surface coffee to the edges of the basket, than my tapping routine is currently. But we will see.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, I have now tried this with my ONA OCD.

The first shot i pulled with the thick and thin spacers that i usually have installed was a total gusher, a meltdown.

I do have an extra pair of spacers that i purchased for the OCD, and had to switch out the thick and thin spacers i originally had fitted for two of the thick spacers to get a decent pour.

I can confirm that for me, with my machine and grinder, that just using the coffee leveller with no tamp was identical to using a tamper, at least the tamper i have along with the settings that i have that tamper set for.

For me, i will continue with my normal routine, but it was an interesting test.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

I got a cheap knock off and noticed an improvement almost straight away.

I'd normally grind into the Niche cup, invert, shake a little and if not even enough stir otherwise tap/ stockfleth then tamp. Distributing was always messy for me and I could never get my technique locked down as a third of the time could tell I wasn't tamping flat.

Thanks to a post here thought I'd give one of these a try at £15 and set the depth just deep enough so now I get grounds roughly flat then spin, tamp and pull. Better looking and tasting extractions out of my fairly new 15g VST too.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a three-edged 'Levelling' tool that looks very similar to the one @DavecUK has.








I did manage to read Dave's review before he pulled it, and, once I got over the shock of him having splashed out £3.85, or whatever it was, on a coffee gadget, I too was surprised to read that he was rotating it, only, clockwise.

The only basis for that surprise was me comparing it to the way I used to use mine. I say used to use it, as it has been confined to a cupboard since I acquired, initially, a LevTamp and then, subsequently, a PUQpress.

Truth is, I don't think I ever gave the process a great deal of thought. Rather, from the get-go, it seemed intuitive to rotate the leveller anti-clockwise for a few turns&#8230;..thinking that the sharper edges would more readily collect, push, level and, evenly distribute grinds. Then rotate a few clockwise turns&#8230;.. to finesse the puck surface prior to conventional tamping.

However, as Dave has pointed out, there is an almost inevitable issue with anticlockwise turning. Dependant upon coffee / grind and, probably, atmospheric conditions, a small amount of coffee can collect behind the three steep edges. This either remains as a small, loose, deposit on the otherwise flat puck or, it sticks to the tool itself.

Anyway, this thread prompted me to get the tool out of the cupboard and take a look at what it actually achieves.
The idea was to try and observe the mechanics of the process and so did not involve using the resultant pucks to make espresso. There is no way that my methods can claim to be scientific but I did try to make them semi-sensible and, for what they are worth, my observations objective.

The tool is intended to be rotated with it's shoulder running on the basket rim and so, needs to be set to a suitable depth. 
The centre of the base and the three radials are nominally flat and equate to about 50% surface area.
The other 50% is made up of the three sections which cut back 3mm and slow taper to nothing.

Immediately you drop the tool down onto the coffee bed, 50% of the puck is 'tamped' nominally flat, to the fixed depth.

If you rotate anti-clockwise, a small amount of grinds gets swept by the sharp shoulder. This either ends up left on top of the puck or stuck to the tool. It rarely if ever becomes integral with the puck. The amount of coffee wasted if it sticks to the tool is insignificant. The amount of coffee that may be loosely deposited on the otherwise flat puck is insignificant if later tamped.

If you rotate clockwise, the coffee that, initially, takes up the space of the slow tapers, gets compressed and flattened. IMO it does NOT get moved or distributed around the puck. The puck surface will be flat and smooth. It's a great basis to aid getting a level, subsequent, manual tamp.

There are three sections to this tool. By the time it has been rotated little more than 120º, a third of a turn, it has done as much work as it is going to do!

Unless set too deeply, the compaction density of the puck will be limited by the shoulder setting.
Any significant unevenness in the initial bed of grounds will be reflected by uneven density of areas within the puck.

In summary, it provides a quick way to level the surface of a puck. I don't believe it significantly improves the distribution of the coffee grounds. The consistency of density throughout the resultant puck is a factor of preparation, such as stirring and or shaking down, done prior to its use.

I'm not suggesting that it's an espresso prep killer but, is it particularly beneficial over a fixed depth tamper?

There are similar tools, such as the OCD, which has four somewhat deeper segments, that may do a far better job than I believe mine does.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

EricC said:


> Yes, i have the OCD version one, i'll give it a go later.
> 
> I must admit that it has been sitting in the cupboard and has not been used for a few months.
> 
> ...


 I've just been using my Versalab (though distributed with a Londinium tool) and used my 3 finned knockoff. Nice and flat, with saturation starting at the middle and working out. When looking at the puck, it had a small delve in the middle and when I pressed it, it went in. The top 1/4 of the puck seamed to have delaminated from the rest of the puck which was more evident when I knocked it out. I think this layer must be the coffee that was 'distributed' by the tool and had not integrated with the 'un-moved' coffee below it. I think it still needs a tamp just to bind these two layers together at least.

I think all mine serves is to create a flat, level surface to enable an even tamp and isn't really necessary. See what you think as I was lead to believe the Versalab needed a degree of distribution to get an even pour?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Is the new review going to include EY measurements?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Is the new review going to include EY measurements?


 No because I don't think it's helpful.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> [IMG alt="IMG_20190601_150147.thumb.jpg.38ce98dd2eb0454122123171e99c6aba.jpg" data-fileid="29559"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190601_150147.thumb.jpg.38ce98dd2eb0454122123171e99c6aba.jpg[/IMG]


Where from ... link if possible


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

********** said:


> Mrboots2u said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323376430562

There are some 58.5 versions from hong Kong on there too.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323376430562
> There are some 58.5 versions from hong Kong on there too.


Tried twice to get the 58.5 version but both times ended up receiving the three pointed version which I already own and wanted to compare them side by side. Disappointing might try your link to see if I'm more successful. Thanks


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> No because I don't think it's helpful.


What is, then?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PPapa said:


> What is, then?


 Dunno...


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

********** said:


> Mrboots2u said:
> 
> 
> > https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323376430562
> ...


 This happened to me too! I have up and just stuck with the 3 pointed one


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

********** said:


> Mrboots2u said:
> 
> 
> > https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323376430562
> ...


 Got mine from Scarlet Espresso from amazon. There are pictures floating around somewhere where it shows mine has a more pronounced slope compared to a Chinese one from ebay but the one pictured by Mrboots looks the same as mine and is about £10 cheaper.

I've found if you remove the little rubber gasket you can just catch the threads and set it so deep it fully compresses the grinds of a light/medium roast (18g in 18g vst). A thing I've noticed is you put it in and spin it around a lot you end up with a wedge shaped puck but then if you remove it, place it back at a different position and give it a few spins you'll level it out. This doesn't happen when the tool is adjusted to sit a little shallower so it seems the 'distributor' is actually compressing the grinds with a horizontal force that sweeps around the basket and by removing it and changing position you push the coffee into the gap created by the wedge shape of the distributor itself. This would explain why after relatively small downward pressure with the distributor the puck cannot be compressed anymore with a proper tamp...it's mainly the spinning action that compresses the puck.

I know wholelattelove sell one that they demonstrably tamp with and even pull decent looking shots with pucks that have visible indentations from the 'fins' of the distributor.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I've just read this thread and will give it a go over the next couple days as I have always just used the leveller and then tamped. Never really considered not using it but happy to give it a go.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

The Bravo Distribuidor has a spring and according to the designer should be turned two turns clockwise and then 2 turns anti-clockwise.

Pullman has put up a video of how to use (calibrate) their chisel tool. I think what they say can be applied to other tools as well.

Did anybody already see this? https://www.instagram.com/p/BheCgA0jtMp ... _of_sweden


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

At the moment I use the Niche Zero cup to grind in, shake a bit while lifting it after grinding, put the portafilter on top, flip, shake up down.

Then I stir with a La Pavoni tool in the portafilter -nice even distribution, and collapse the grinds by tapping downwards. I think (!) this removes air pockets and reduces potential channeling further. At this point it takes little time and gives a level bed of grounds. But I keep thinking of how air is removed from poured concrete. I once almost pulled the trigger on some dentist equipment to vibrate the portafilter. @DavecUK I seem to remember a video of a very basic oscillator held to a portafilter and you commenting it was no good. Can you remember and tell me/us why?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tohenk2 said:


> The Bravo Distribuidor has a spring and according to the designer should be turned two turns clockwise and then 2 turns anti-clockwise.
> 
> Pullman has put up a video of how to use (calibrate) their chisel tool. I think what they say can be applied to other tools as well.
> 
> Did anybody already see this? https://www.instagram.com/p/BheCgA0jtMp ... _of_sweden


 Doesn't look like that prototype went anywhere ?


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Isn't it their normal D2 tool without being fastened? But anyway you can observe a bit of what happens!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Tried with different beans 15gr in 15gr Vst. Clockwise screwing down action until adjusted depth. Still works beautifully both with major and niche. No spraying at all. Not even doing wdt anymore.

I ditched my tamper for now


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Tried with different beans 15gr in 15gr Vst. Clockwise screwing down action until adjusted depth. Still works beautifully both with major and niche. No spraying at all. Not even doing wdt anymore.
> I ditched my tamper for now


Have finally decided to try this witchcraft.

Two perfect naked shots in a row. No spritzing. No pinholes. No tamper!


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

richwade80 said:


> Have finally decided to try this witchcraft.
> 
> Two perfect naked shots in a row. No spritzing. No pinholes. No tamper!


 Might try this on next shot, just out of curiosity ? ?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

tohenk2 said:


> Did anybody already see this? https://www.instagram.com/p/BheCgA0jtMp ... _of_sweden





Mrboots2u said:


> Doesn't look like that prototype went anywhere ?


 It might not be available to purchase but is simple to make. With the type of distributor I have both the bottom and top pieces are threaded, by removing the top piece you can just screw the distributor part down into the coffee until it gets to its deepest point, re-attach the top part to lock it and spin as normal, I found doing this produced perfect (looking) shots. Now to modify the top part of the distributor with some thread locker...or I could just pack the inside of the top part with something to restrict it from screwing down....a spring maybe...

EDIT: I stuffed it with bits of cardboard. Works fine. Washers will be a good long term solution allowing a set depth. EDIT 2: Or the rich man's solution (6 pennies).


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Nick1881 said:


> I bought a Motta tamper but was annoyed at the missed edges and retention, so bought a St. Anthony Industries BT wedge, ﻿much nicer to use, cleans the grinds from the edge of the basket and nothing sticks to it.
> 
> I've been tamping afterwards every time but only the last few mm, the wedge leaves me with a nice flat surface meaning my tamp seems to be level every time.


 I have the motta and have the same problem. My machine is the lelit bianca, the tamper that came with it is ( I think) 58.5. I'm wondering if there are alternatives to the St. Anthony as they're a little expensive for my budget.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Try the one mrboots linked too from China it looks the same as the one I have which doesn't appears very close to the BT wedge in terms of how pronounced the wedge shape is. The one I have from Scarlet Espresso cleans the sides of the basket quite well despite only measuring 58mm probably because it can easily move around and catch the sides as it spins.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, been a while since i posted but i went ahead and bought the Motta Coffee Levelling tool and honestly it is the single best thing that has happened to my coffee in ages. My puck is flat and evenly distributed and my shots pour from dead centre of basket in my naked portafilter every time and no more spritzing.

I am surprised to see others like DavecUK not getting on with these tools but I believe i may know why some love this and some hate it:

I have a fairly standard (cheapish) tamper from HasBean and there is definitely some jiggle room between my tamper and the basket i use. Other high end tampers i have seen seem to fit a bit more flush than mine. Therefore there is a good chance my tamp is not pressing the coffee all the way to the very edges of the basket. I believe this is why i often get spritzing or can see some channelling occurring. By using the levelling tool it seems to spread the coffee from edge to edge and when i inspect the puck post shot it looks to have expanded and almost sealed the edges of the basket. This is different than when i don't use the tool and i can see little holes sometimes at the edges where water has worked it's way through.

So for me this tool is brilliant. I had to set the height initially so it was correct for my 17g VST basket. But now it is just a few twists and then a light tamp and i get a brilliant result every time.

Will see if i can post some photos later on.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for bumping this thread. I bought a Motta levelling tool just over a week ago and had been meaning to post about it. I love it so far and it has improved things for me no end. One of my problems was uneven tamping and I was struggling to get it right so I suppose I'm using the levelling tool as a tamper and managing to keep things level by just letting it sit on the coffee and then turning it a few times clockwise. Since I've had it I've had much more consistency. I am not tamping afterwards. The coffee seems to be compressed to the same degree as when I tamp so I think I will get more consistency by just letting the weight of the tool do the job for me.

I can't work out how on earth you adjust it though. I can unscrew the top but can't see how to adjust anything. Not that I particularly want to at the moment but I may when I change beans.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Kitkat said:


> I can unscrew the top but can't see how to adjust anything. Not that I particularly want to at the moment but I may when I change beans.


 Basically if you unscrew it until it falls apart you will see there is a plastic/rubber ring that acts kind of like a seal. When you screw it back together it will meet this seal but you can keep going to reduce the depth. That is how you adjust it. Although once set i cant see there being much need for adjustments.

I am still Tamping but only a gentle one. Glad you are loving the tool same as me! So nice to have consistently good shots. 

Attached is a shot of my puck post shot, nice good seal around the edges and no signs of channelling!


----------

